# Temporary foster care for 2 cats



## Shazpanda (Oct 30, 2016)

Could anyone please help me.. recently made homeless and need to rent home my 2 cats until find somewhere..will pay ..Essex area


----------



## Sazza (Nov 9, 2016)

Shazpanda said:


> Could anyone please help me.. recently made homeless and need to rent home my 2 cats until find somewhere..will pay ..Essex area


Hi, have you found temp homes for them? My dad may be able to foster if you can cover vet bills etc.


----------



## Shazpanda (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi I've not yet found anywhere, really appreciate your reply. Where does your dad live and how much would he charge .. 
thank you so much


----------



## Sazza (Nov 9, 2016)

Shazpanda said:


> Hi I've not yet found anywhere, really appreciate your reply. Where does your dad live and how much would he charge ..
> thank you so much


Hi! He's now talking to a shelter about fostering for them, but I'll speak to him and see if he's able to help

He wouldn't charge. As he has mostly issues and book car he'd probably would like it if you could take them to their vets when needed and cover any builds. He'd also want to know that it's definitely a foster situation, ie that you definitely want them back and a timeframe. Let me speak to him and get back to you....


----------



## Sazza (Nov 9, 2016)

Sorry, he has no car. Not book car... Stupid autocorrect....


----------



## Sazza (Nov 9, 2016)

Mobility issues... Not mostly issues...agh!


----------



## Shazpanda (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi, 
Thank you so much for getting back to me..
.. it's definitely a foster situation and should only be for 4/6 weeks tops.. they're my daughters cats and we cannot part with them long term... both cats are in good health but I'll happily take them to vet for check up before placing them and definitely pay for any treatment should they need it.. where does your dad live..and when could he take them.. It's getting cold and wet and I'm concerned about them.. my daughter was hit by an ambulance earlier this week and it be a great weight off mind to have them safe and warm 

Sharron


----------



## Sazza (Nov 9, 2016)

Shazpanda said:


> Hi,
> Thank you so much for getting back to me..
> .. it's definitely a foster situation and should only be for 4/6 weeks tops.. they're my daughters cats and we cannot part with them long term... both cats are in good health but I'll happily take them to vet for check up before placing them and definitely pay for any treatment should they need it.. where does your dad live..and when could he take them.. It's getting cold and wet and I'm concerned about them.. my daughter was hit by an ambulance earlier this week and it be a great weight off mind to have them safe and warm
> 
> Sharron


Hello, my dad lives in Walthamstow. He could take them soon but would like to speak with you first. Could you pm me your number? I may ring you before, but am in the States so it may be a bit difficult. Thanks!


----------



## Sazza (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi Sharron. My dad says that the shelter will be giving him a cat to foster soon, so he doesn't think he'll be able to foster yours. I'm so sorry. Let's keep in touch though; if for whatever reason it doesn't work out with the shelter he'd be interested in helping you. All best, Sazza


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

What a shame this has not worked out.
I am in Walthamstow and would be happy to offer transport back up if needed to get it to work out.


----------

